# People are Strange



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Well the better ones are anyway.

When I read about Tamboulaka pipe tobacco I immediately wanted to try it. I attempted to trade for the brick, but my meager cellar did not have the goods that were needed for an equitable trade. Luckily, Nathan @OneStrangeOne so generously offered to provide samples. Well in addition to the sweet chunk of Tamboulaka tobacky there is this fabulous assortment of cigars as a whole entourage that he bombed me with! I have only had one of these cigars and it was a good one, so I look foward to burning it all down, who cares anymore! Actually I do care, so watch out for retaliation. Thanks again for the awesome bomb!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome hit Nathan @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Nathan.. Guessin that stuff'll put some hair on your chest

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit Nathan! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice  Nathan!!

Taz 
I'm not ready for summer!!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice hit, Nathan


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice bomb right there buddy.. enjoy sir


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

oh brother look at that leaf!.......dem seegars are nice also.... that ain't no Junior Samples!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Great hit Nathan.. Guessin that stuff'll put some hair on your chest
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


Care to find out? You're next!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> Well the better ones are anyway.
> 
> When I read about Tamboulaka pipe tobacco I immediately wanted to try it. I attempted to trade for the brick, but my meager cellar did not have the goods that were needed for an equitable trade. Luckily, Nathan @OneStrangeOne so generously offered to provide samples. Well in addition to the sweet chunk of Tamboulaka tobacky there is this fabulous assortment of cigars as a whole entourage that he bombed me with! I have only had one of these cigars and it was a good one, so I look foward to burning it all down, who cares anymore! Actually I do care, so watch out for retaliation. Thanks again for the awesome bomb!!
> :vs_cool:


Enjoy brother! Glad you got something new to try &#128513;


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Spectacular!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nathan - for the win ! Nice bomb


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome!! Grab a root beer, pack a bowl and see what happens. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

